# Spousal Visa - Cape Town



## 466114 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I applied for a Spousal Visa in Cape Town, on the 12th of March. I paid for the SMS and Email notification at VFS.

Last week Friday VFS told me that their online tracking service does not work and that from the 31st of March applicants will no longer be able to use that service. Due to the fact that I did not register (hand in my application and biometrics) at Teleperformance, I cannot track my application on their website either. 

I have two questions:

1) When do I start counting the days of processing? From the day I handed in the application or from when the British High Commission receives it for processing?

2)Is there any other way I can track my application? Or will I just have to wait for them to notify me?

Any info would be greatly appreciated, I know from this forum there were members who applied for ancestral visas and got their visas in that week. I know the Spousal is different, but starting to get slightly concerned.

Thanks


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi NicoleSte04,

I'm assuming that you received your visa and it's all good. What was your timelines in the end? I applied in Cape Town through Teleperformance on May 2nd, but their tracking on the site isn't working anyway. Just trying to guess timelines. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 466114 (Mar 25, 2014)

WernerK said:


> Hi NicoleSte04,
> 
> I'm assuming that you received your visa and it's all good. What was your timelines in the end? I applied in Cape Town through Teleperformance on May 2nd, but their tracking on the site isn't working anyway. Just trying to guess timelines.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hey!

Yes I did get my visa, just forgot to update my timeline on here 
But I applied at the the other company, not Teleperformance. I did however collect my application and passport at Teleperformance.

I had biometrics done on the 12th of March. I got an sms the next Tuesday (18th) to say that the BHC has received my application. The tracking site didn't work when I tried either. Just said the same thing. I did eventually email the BHC and they did reply to say they have my application and that it is being processed. They just give you the generic time frame. 

I received and email from the BHC on the 4th of April to say that my application had been resolved and that I must collect my application one working day after that email. So it being a Friday, I only could collect on Monday the 7th. 

I can say that, due to it being Summer time in the UK, the number of tourist visas increase, and unfortunately so could your waiting time.
Holding thumbs you hear something soon!

Hope that helps. Just let me know if there is anything else I can maybe help with.


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply, and huge congrats on getting your visa!

I applied the first time through VFS on 30 December last year, but had to cancel my application due to the fact that we only had 5 payslips of my wife at the time of application. I was unaware that they need 6 payslips and she got the 6th one 12 days after my application and she got a phone call saying it's fine for us to just bring in the 6th one. She then flew to SA and we handed it in. Waited another couple of months and when we still didn't hear anything I contacted them and they said they can't use the last one as it was dated after my application and we can either wait for the court case to be resolved or cancel my application and apply again.

So we canceled and I had to go through it all again and pay the R17500 again. Then applied through Teleperformance. 

I am aware of the influx in holiday visas over this time, but your timeline still gives me loads of hope that it might be soon!

Every time I check my e-mails (a million times a day!) I'm hopeful that I'll get some good news. 

Frustrating as though as I've now missed out on a wedding present we got for a week away in Venice (we couldn't change the dates) and missing good friends of ours' wedding this coming Saturday in the UK.

Just wish I found this forum before I applied the first time!


----------



## 466114 (Mar 25, 2014)

WernerK said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, and huge congrats on getting your visa!
> 
> I applied the first time through VFS on 30 December last year, but had to cancel my application due to the fact that we only had 5 payslips of my wife at the time of application. I was unaware that they need 6 payslips and she got the 6th one 12 days after my application and she got a phone call saying it's fine for us to just bring in the 6th one. She then flew to SA and we handed it in. Waited another couple of months and when we still didn't hear anything I contacted them and they said they can't use the last one as it was dated after my application and we can either wait for the court case to be resolved or cancel my application and apply again.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Sorry to hear about your first attempt and you guys having to miss all those occasions. The cost of this visa is expensive and time consuming 

We had to wait 2 years to apply! The exchange rate was not working in our favour and every time my hubby got an increase we would have to start the 6 month thing over again . So it was delays by months. The striking on the mines made things worse. 

I'm sure by now they have sent you an email to confirm that they have received your application? If not maybe email them to make 100%. I can give you the email addy I used.

I was also checking my emails every half and hour and checking online (not knowing that wasn't working) but hang in there I'm sure you will hear something soon! :fingerscrossed:

I'm looking for a job at the moment and hoping to hear something soon. Still trying to find my feet here


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

2 years... shame, that's a long time!

I never got the email that they received it, so I mailed them and they actually replied to me the very next day (which was this past Saturday at 14:39 - so working weekends which is encouraging) that they have it and it's not yet been processed. Someone who applied through Teleperformance said that they didn't contact them to say they could collect their passport. Only after they emailed the high commision and got told that it's been resolved and waiting at Teleperformance did they go pick it up - a bit shocking to be honest.

Good luck with the job hunting, hope you get something very soon! Where about do you live?


----------



## 466114 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ya, it is shocking, the communication is just pathetic. No one really has answers.

Teleperformance also never notified me about my application. My husband even went there while we were still waiting, and told him they would let us know when I can come and collect the application. I'm still waiting.

We are currently in Hampshire with family, but moving to London soon 

Best of luck with the waiting and try not let the checking of emails drive you guys nuts.


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll try not to go nuts! 

Good luck with the move to London, I'll (hopefully!) be there soon too.

Thanks for you replies, giving me new hope that it might be soon now!


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

I applied for my spouse visam.On 17th April I did the biometrics and handed application and a mass load of supporting docs into Teleperformance.

Last week friday a caseworker emailed requesting scanned audited accounts statement from my partners chartered accountant. These docs were sent today. I am waiting now.

God cant wait to hear the result. Ah painful wait x:ranger:


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

So you applied 6 working days before me then. Glad to see it's busy being processed then at least. Where did you apply from?


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

I applied in durban. Really hope a decision is made soon. These weeks of feeling like the only person on earth who's life is on pause must end.Going out my mind.

You should hear back soon. Real shame they dont have a working tracking system like vfs had.


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

I feel your pain!

VFS's tracking system wasn't too helpful either, I remember my first application this sitting on "Under process at the BHC." They never informed me that is was put on hold because of the date of the 6th payslip.

On the Teleperformance website under the (ironically named!) header: Track the Stages of Your Application In Real-Time it lists all the stages:

Register
Added Services
Payment
Appointment
Documentation
Biotmetrics
Interview
Transfer to UKVI
Ready for Pickup
Sent by Courier
Complete

Only the first three are ticked. Not so much real time then as it's not even acknowledging the fact that I handed it in and did my biometrics.

But yeah, very hopeful to hear something real soon. Keep me updated on any news on yours. I'll do the same...


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

Last year I applied for my fiance visa on 22 May,and after one request for further doc's I received the visa on the 28 August. So im surprised that since I mentioned the ref number from that application they seem to review this application faster.

I can honestly say doing 2 visa applications in a year has been one of the most challenging experiences iv had in my entire life.Goodluck will update as soon as I hear.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

avi109 said:


> I applied for my spouse visam.On 17th April I did the biometrics and handed application and a mass load of supporting docs into Teleperformance.
> 
> Last week friday a caseworker emailed requesting scanned audited accounts statement from my partners chartered accountant. These docs were sent today. I am waiting now.
> 
> God cant wait to hear the result. Ah painful wait x:ranger:


Any news?


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

No news yet,was sent an email by ECO to say il hear back in "a couple of days" yesterday. Now im waiting.

Extremely nerve wrecking.

Any news on your end?


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing yet.

Sent a mail on Wednesday to check on progress and got the standard reply, saying that an ECO haven't looked at it yet and then stating their timelines. It was sent at 04:24 am though, so it seems like that's from another country. 

Glad that you've got some movement at least. 

Good luck, I'm sure it'll be fine (and hoping they finalise yours, cause that means they can work further through the pile and get to mine ;-) )

I don't know what to do to kill this waiting time!


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi im freaking out because I got an email today(***sunday***)to say that my application is resolved.Pick up passport friday.

How weird ,who is working at 10am sunday at ukba????:scared:


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Perhaps they are trying to clear a backlog? - just a thought lol


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

So happy for you! Did they say you must pick it up on Friday, or is that when you have time to?

Congrats, let us know when you get it!

Just realised, I'll be the only saffa on here waiting from now on! hehehe


----------



## avi109 (Jul 16, 2013)

They said it will be ready to pickup on Friday. Hope you hear soon.Guess they are clearing backlog since there has been so many bank holidays.

So my application took 5 weeks process.Il only relax once i see the stamp in passport.Till then its ***wine o'clock***


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

I know it must still be a bit nerve wracking, but I'm sure you got it. If there was a problem with financials they would have told you it's been put on hold till the court case is completed about the minimum income thingy. You're in the clear bru!

Enjoy the longest week of your life! When you flying out?


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

So tomorrow is the big day! Excited much?


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

I got an interview appointment for 28/07 in Cape Town with Teleperformance.

3 questions:

How long does the interview take?
May I take my wife (sponsor) with?
What is the expected turnaround time (from interview to receiving visa) this time of the year?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

It takes about half an hour
No you may not
Here are the turnaround times for CT (the June ones should be out any day now)

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

BTW it's not an interview as such. What visa are you applying for?


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> BTW it's not an interview as such. What visa are you applying for?


I applied for a spousal visa.
Is this appointment just to hand in all your documents or what do they actually do there?
Do you get them back?
I am going to provide plenty of originals which I like to have back if possible.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's mainly for biometrics.
Originals will be sent to Pretoria, so you should attach a copy for anything you want returned. Most people copy everything and that's what I suggest you do too.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

jdev said:


> I applied for a spousal visa.
> Is this appointment just to hand in all your documents or what do they actually do there?
> Do you get them back?
> I am going to provide plenty of originals which I like to have back if possible.


Yes you hand in your documents and have your biometrics done (finger prints and photo)

You do not get your originals back on the day but will get them back once the visa has been processed. Make sure you send all originals plus a copy of everything...


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

Great answers, more questions. ;-)

We will be staying with my wife's (she is my sponsor) brother and his family for the 1st couple of months. 2 questions in this regard:

1) We don't have a council tax bill or similar for this address in her name, will it be sufficient to include a letter of invitation from her brother to stay with them , rent free, also her registration on the electoral roll at this address as well as various bank statements to her at this address - as proof of our address in the UK?

2) We will be 7 people living in a 5 bedroom house: Her brother, his wife, 2 of use, there 2 daughters (both under 10) and their son aged 18. We are including documents to proof the size of the house, will this be sufficient to proof that there will be no overcrowding?

Sorry for hijacking this thread. ;-)


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

1. Letter on invitation from brother and letter from landlord stating you are allowed to live there or if they own the property proof of that. 

2. You need to get a property inspection done to sertify that there won't be any overcrowding. Ours cost about £140.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Does her brother own the house or rent it?


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> Does her brother own the house or rent it?


Her brother owns the house, we got the deed for that and bond statements.

So we must then just get it inspected. Who must do that? The council or a specific company?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you have a copy of the land registry?

Depending on where you are we used this company

Immigration Property Inspections for UK VISA London, Immigration accommodation reports, Entry Clearance certificates, immigration accommodation inspection reports, housing surveys for immigration, UK Border Agency Entry Clearance, UKBA Inspections, L

They were excellent and charged £120 for a 3 bedroomed house. Check out to see if they are in your area..


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

We did get a document from an estate agent fully describing the house, with photos , will this be enough or must we use that other type of inspection company?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Did they measure the rooms, list everyone living there and cover all of this?

Property Inspection Report for Spouse Visa, Manchester, London, Burnley, Leeds, Blackburn, Bury, Rochdale, Bolton, Oldham, Oxford, Slough, Southall, Colne, Stockport, Liverpool, North Wales, Ilford, Surrey, Croydon, Central London, UK, East London, N

I think they have to be on the UKBA's list of certified companies...


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

WernerK said:


> Nothing yet.
> 
> Sent a mail on Wednesday to check on progress and got the standard reply, saying that an ECO haven't looked at it yet and then stating their timelines. It was sent at 04:24 am though, so it seems like that's from another country.


Where did you sent the email to? I mailed them @ : [email protected]
on Monday, still did not get any replies.


----------



## WernerK (Apr 7, 2014)

jdev said:


> Where did you sent the email to? I mailed them @ : [email protected]
> on Monday, still did not get any replies.


I've sent mails to the address on the Teleperformance website as well as the [email protected]

The one from the website looks like it goes to a "call center" type place and you get replies in times that's defo not office hours in SA. 

Got a reply from both, the one at 01:00am SA time saying that a decision has been made and the next morning at 7:30am got a reply from the PTA one saying it's been approved. I didn't sleep that night after getting the 1am email!

Good luck with your application!


----------

